# Indoor potty training for senior doggy Tasha!



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

*Golden Retrievers Forum*

Wish all parents of golden retrievers and their babies a Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

*Golden Retrievers Forum*

Duplicate post


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are indoor grass trays you can get, like these. I have no experience with them myself. 

doggielawn.com
freshpatch.com


----------

